
Weighing the lightest particle - jonbaer
http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/article/weighing-the-lightest-particle
======
beezle
Disappointed to see a Fermilab publication throwing around weight and mass in
the same sentence, such as "neutrinos must weigh less than 2 electronvolts".

Further, it may be common in HEP to use natural units and thus eV is OK but in
a (somewhat) lay publication, that really should stay eV/c^2 until natural
units are introduced.

